# How have I ever killed a deer.



## beaulesye10 (Oct 15, 2015)

I came across this the other day. Now I thought I monitored my scent and the wind pretty good. Heck, I even have a pair of boots that only touch dirt. But wow! This guy is dang near paranoid


----------



## creekbender (Oct 15, 2015)

I just lost 22 minutes of my life ....


----------



## beaulesye10 (Oct 15, 2015)

creekbender said:


> I just lost 22 minutes of my life ....




I didn't want to be the only one.


----------



## Mudfeather (Oct 15, 2015)

And after all that crap.....he still get smelled if the conditions are right...


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you for saving 22 mins of my life.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 15, 2015)

He wouldn't like me, some of the best bucks I have killed i have had a pinch of grizzly in my mouth, but each to his own.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 15, 2015)

beaulesye10 said:


> I didn't want to be the only one.



 I did not watch the video but ^^^^This made me lol.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Oct 15, 2015)

Unless you hold your breath the whole time this does no good!


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 15, 2015)

That guy is a bozo.  If I had to be around him his feelings would get hurt in a hurry.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 15, 2015)

I won't watch it but I think we've all gone thru this to some degree it's so hard to resist the constant commercial bombardment on TV, magazines & the internet.   Oh well, all I can say is, I learned , hope he does!


----------



## Flint Arrow (Oct 15, 2015)

I would love to see a big old doe downwind from this fellow after he went thru all that. You know the sound a big doe makes snorting/blowing. I believe he knows as well as the man that simply depends on the wind. That is a strange ritual.


----------



## Flint Arrow (Oct 15, 2015)

After thinking about this way too much, a wonder what this fellow does if he ever passes gas on stand?


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 15, 2015)

sawtooth said:


> That guy is a bozo.  If I had to be around him his feelings would get hurt in a hurry.



You are correct Dendy. Think he puts carbon powder on his food ? He puts it on everything else.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 15, 2015)

Allen Oliver said:


> You are correct Dendy. Think he puts carbon powder on his food ? He puts it on everything else.



I feel sorry for that man's poor wife. You KNOW she has to put up with a lot of foolishness.


----------



## Stickman1 (Oct 15, 2015)

I'd like to see his trophy room lol


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 15, 2015)

You mean yall don't have a hunting scent prep room?  I don't poop 3 weeks before season opener, just to be safe.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm thinking of buying a new truck every weekend so it doesn't have any scent in it when drive to camp.


----------



## JBranch (Oct 15, 2015)

sawtooth said:


> I feel sorry for that man's poor wife. You KNOW she has to put up with a lot of foolishness.



You think he's married?


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 15, 2015)

Flint Arrow said:


> After thinking about this way too much, a wonder what this fellow does if he ever passes gas on stand?



I call that " grunting " one up!  Lol!


----------



## chenryiv (Oct 15, 2015)

No wonder I don't see any big deer. I've only been using 2 towels instead 3 .   What garbage!!  To each his own.


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 16, 2015)

I've harvested deer in windy conditions and with house clothes on as well,  whitetails are unpredictable.  I just think you need to continually be in the woods for the opportunity.  I also had deer walk straight up to me in. Field in the summer.  There is no real way to tell how they detect us.  They just know.


----------



## Dr. Dave (Oct 16, 2015)

You would think that crazy S.O.B. would spring for some new undies...


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 16, 2015)

Dr. Dave said:


> View attachment 854067
> 
> You would think that crazy S.O.B. would spring for some new undies...


----------



## Al33 (Oct 16, 2015)

I watched about 10 seconds before I knewI didn't want to watch anymore. We laugh at him, understandably so, but I'm betting the guys that hunted back in the 50's and 60's would laugh at us with all our camo, grunt calls, scent lock clothes, cover scents, and a multitude of other products we spend money on just to kill a deer.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 18, 2015)

PappyHoel said:


> You mean yall don't have a hunting scent prep room?  I don't poop 3 weeks before season opener, just to be safe.



I'll just not poop until I'm too old to hunt...and then explode.


----------



## twtabb (Oct 19, 2015)

Is that bleach water in his mop bucket?


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 1, 2015)

That's why I have been having a tougher than usual season.....no prep room.  I guess I will start construction right away!


----------

